

DHH vs. Fowler - stephen
http://draconianoverlord.com/2013/01/07/dhh-vs-fowler.html

======
davesims
"DHH and Rails are all about pragmatic choices for fairly simple, maybe a
little complex webapps built by 1-5-ish programmers (I’m sure there are large
Rails projects, but I think they’re a minority)."

I have neither the time nor will to refute this with actual numbers, but I can
say that 1) by their nature large projects are 'in the minority' and 2)
anecdotally I really doubt at this stage Rails is proportionally all that
different than other frameworks.

This was probably a true statement a few years ago but there are numerous
examples of large teams working on large Rails codebases at present. I'm here
to tell you my day-to-day is anything but simple or small. Discovering the
numerous examples of other large Rails codebases currently in production I
leave as an exercise for the reader.

